# Dash Fixer - Hillington



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Just looking to see if anyone's used the above company for remapping purposes? and if so how's their car been since?

Old man is looking at getting the car remapped here, so just looking for feedback.

Cheers.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

What kind of car does he have? 

Never had anything done by them but i have detailed there Merc a good few years ago and the setup they have is stunning IMO


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

He's got an Seat Altea TDi Sport, same 2.0 as the FR.

There's not a massive amount of feedback about their remaps on the web, but their rr'd seems to be very well spoken of, which is certainly a good sign.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Do what i done and go to JW Gracie in Duntocher for a Custom Code remap sadly no rollers but a well recognised map.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I only know 1 person thats used them. He said they were good. Certainly pumped a lot more BHP out his Evo8.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

have you tried AVA behind the airport,,they tuned up my Citroen cx turbo several years ago dont know if they re map but they do have a rolling road


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Never been to them personaly, but they don't get too good a rep on Cupra.net...


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Cheers chaps.

Got quite a decent quote from Bedrock Dubs in Wishaw who seem to have a decent write up. Will definately get phoning the companies mentioned.

Just need to find some TT Brakes and convince him to go for them to finish it off.


----------



## CraigGSI (Apr 1, 2006)

always used this guy called Colin 07878107354

not sure what his company is called as i have always dealt with him direct 

he is based in prestwick 

had my mk4 golf 130 PD running 184 bhp with one of his maps


----------

